# Router Research



## needshave (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm new to this forum.......But certainly not new to woodworking. I found this forum when researching which plunge router I should purchase. There are a lot out there. I was wondering if I could ask your opinion regarding which plunger router you recommend.........?

The router will be used primarily for mortising into oak and routing along pattern fixtures. I'm thinking a minimum of 2.25 H.P. and of course plunge. I know that there are kits out there providing both fixed base and plunge base and that's o.k. I'm not sure I need fixed base, but if that's what it takes, that's fine.

I have been looking at Triton, Bosch, Hitachi, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Dewalt and Ridgid...............Which would you recommend based upon your experience?

Thanks for your help...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, and welcome Dale, I would say that all the routers that you have listed are good. It is hard to recommend one over the other. In my opinion, they all make good products. Stay tuned, and you may see a lot of comments. I know that most of those routers were rated in one of the woodworking magazines. If you can find that issue, i would check the specs, and pick from there


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2009)

Howard,

Thanks for the feedback. I'm struggling a bit with the router choice, as you can tell. When I was teaching woodworking, it was a pretty easy choice. There were only a few to pick from. 

If you know which magazine that is, please let me know. I would love to read it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi 
Dale and welcome to the forums. Here are some thoughts from Pat Warner, a respected router expert, that may help you a little. I think at the end of the day, his pick is the Dewalt 621.

Selecting a Router

http://www.patwarner.com/dw621.html


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dale and welcome to the forum great place to get educated.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I believe many like the Bosch and the Triton. The one that I like the most you don't have listed.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe many like the Bosch and the Triton. The one that I like the most you don't have listed.


Same here so no vote for me, too bad:sad:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Bosch 1617 combo kit is what many of the others are styled after. Bosch is usually top rated in comparison testing. That being said, you are the one who needs to be comfortable with the controls, and they are all slightly different. Note: The PC 690 series is lower in HP than the other choices, the 890 series has had a lot of problems but if you get a good one you would love it. If you get the chance Dale, please try to use these routers before you buy. The better informed you are the better chance of happiness.


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2009)

Jerry and Ken;

If I don't have your recommended router on the list, what are they? 

Also I thought it would be interesting to list some of the Prices:

Hitachi,2.25 h.p,km12VC @160.00
Bosch, 2.25h.p, 1617EVSPK @ 203.25 (2 BASES)
Dewalt, 2.25 h.p., dw618p6 @ 214.82 (2 Bases)
Milwaukee, 2.25h.p.,5616-24-21/4 @ 204.95 (2bases)
Triton, 2.25 h.p., MOFOO1kc @ 199.98
Porter Cable, 2.25, 895 pk @279.95 (2 bases)
Ridgid,2.25, 2 bases 199.99
Tritin, 31/4h.p., 229.99

AS far as price the are relatively the same, with Hitachi being the low end and Porter Cable being the high end.

Regardless, if I list your router or not I would love to learn of your experiences with it. What about quality and warranty issues?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Dale, 

I'm very partial to my two Makita 3612C's. Sears now has a very nice 2hp combo for around $119.00. This one is coming in a very close 2nd place for me. Soft start, VS, fixed and plunge base, LED lighting. Plenty of power needed even to do large jobs.

As Mike has pointed out, if you can try one out before you purchase, this would help you in your decision. If it doesn't feel right in your hands, odds are, you ain't gonna use it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello Dale,

i have a sears 2 1/4 hp pro combo that came with 3 bases.i havent had it that long but really like it. i had a porter cable in my table before that. im thinking about going today and picking up one of the 2 hp sears combos that Ken was talkng about. i do love the worklights on them and they are so much easier to adjust than the old pc.

but there are lots of great routers out there. i Know Jerry has a ridgid and really likes it too. i think todays routers are so much better than the ones from say 10 years ago as far as convenience.im not saying they are better from a reliability standpoint, just from ease of use.


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2009)

Ken,

Thanks so much for writing and sharing your thoughts on the Makita. I had not really looked at Makita until you provided your information. Which one do you have I have found two different 3 1/4 H.P. Plunge routers. One has electric brake only and the other is variable speed and electric brake. I think it is the later. Right?

That brings p another subject, I will be doing mostly deep plunges into quarter sawed oak and Chestnut. Some contour routing also in the same material. Does anyone have a recommendation as to the h.p. I don't want to go below 2 h.P. and then there is a vry attractive 3 1/4.

Sears has a two routers also that Should be considered.
model 17543 with two bases @ $119.99
model 17517 with two bases @ 149.99 (3 1/4 h.P)

Does anyone know who makes the 3 1/4 hp router for sears. Is that a Bosch?

Here is a update:
Hitachi,2.25 h.p,km12VC @160.00
Bosch, 2.25h.p, 1617EVSPK @ 203.25 (2 BASES)
Dewalt, 2.25 h.p., dw618p6 @ 214.82 (2 Bases)
Milwaukee, 2.25h.p.,5616-24-21/4 @ 204.95 (2bases)
Triton, 2.25 h.p., MOFOO1kc @ 199.98
Porter Cable, 2.25, 895 pk @279.95 (2 bases)
Ridgid,2.25, 2 bases 199.99
Tritin, 31/4h.p., 229.99
Makita, 361c, 31/4 h.p. @ 259.00 (from grizzley)
Sears , 17543, 2 hp @ 119.99 (2 bases)
Sears. 17517, 31/4 h.p. @ $149.99 

Thanks for all the info....dale


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dale, it is worth checking out Amazon.com's tool section. They have the new Hitachi M12 second edition for $197, and that is a good price for a 3-1/4 HP machine.


----------



## needshave (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike,

Thanks for the information. I just checked out the Hitachi and that is a good price. Have you ever used one?

I also saw the Triton there. That unit seems to be well engineered but I have never seen one other that on the net. Have you seen it or heard positives or negative about either?

Nice day here, on my way to Woodcraft to check out what they have.....


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

My experience with PC is mostly with the older models, 7539, 7537 and the old laminate trimmer. I've gone through 2 694vks since 04, although not the fault of the router, but due to composite decking melting inside the motor. Last fall I bought a 75182 for my new lift which now frees up the 7539 for strictly hand ops.

All the models mentioned except the 694vk and the 75182 are from 12 to over 19yrs old and all are still in use with -0- problems E.V.E.R!

I know nothing about the new 890 series except that some here have had problems I think with the plunge attachment.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dale, I have not used the Hitachi or Triton. Members have made good reports on the 3-1/4 HP Triton, and they were on sale for $199 recently. The truth is most brands are decent quality, and as long as you are pleased with the feel and controls they will do the job.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Dale,

I have the Makita 3612C. This is variable speed plus the electric brake. That's the main reason I love it so much. As Mike mentioned, I got both of mine through Amazon. They do have some pretty good deals there. 

I think that many of the sears models are copies of Bosch. Don't quote me on that. 

As you're finding out, there are many makes & models. The draw back to the 3+hp is, weight. They do get heavy, roughly around 15lbs.


----------



## hcim (Sep 13, 2009)

I would vote and bought for Triton if it's available here. Unfortunately the only GOOD choice I have is Makita & HITACHI..., 

So I vote for *MAKITA 3612* , for now very satisfy with .


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Bob said:


> Hi
> Dale and welcome to the forums. Here are some thoughts from Pat Warner, a respected router expert, that may help you a little. I think at the end of the day, his pick is the Dewalt 621.
> 
> Selecting a Router
> ...


Hi Bob:

I've just taken a quick look at Mr. Warner's page and I cannot agree with your recommendation. He's not even in the same league with people on this forum.

I take exception to references to "experts" who have written books or fronted TV programs. I've learned more on this forum than I could ever learn with the collective "published" experts in the world. Even the Rosendahl's are out of date although their information is still very valid. Where's the references for skis, shis, foots, pin routing, duplicator, pantograph, routerlathe, gantry router and even some of the common methods.

Dale: you've already achieved step one. You've asked the question. Problem #1 is that you don't purchase one router, you collect them as you progress. Hard woods like oak, sugar maple etc. can be tough to work with so the extra HP is well worth the expense. 

"A typical "nice" router would look like this:
1.	½" chuck
2.	2 wrench collet (I don't like spindle lock I can't get the bit tight enough)
3.	Variable speed (nice but close to useless <3HP, but mandatory >3HP)
4.	plunge base
5.	Soft start
6.	Light weight but versatile and powerful.
7.	1¾" (1 ½" hole with a 1/8" shoulder) brass template guides (ideal but not likely)"

Here's a bit of insight. All routers are made to be quite robust. They don't wear out, they break. They get dropped, or something gets dropped on them. When this happens, you want to get the part to replace the broken one so a perfectly good router can continue for years to come. This is where the real manufacturers are in it for the long haul. I can get parts for a 30 year old Makita drill and an old Makita trim router. I can't get parts for a 10 year old Sears circular saw. Now, things could be different in the UnitedStates but certainly in Canada, Sears is no longer synonymous with customer service and quality.

My recommendation is to start with a production router - 

Makita 3612, 
Hitachi M12V. 
I don't like PorterCable -- fixed speeds etc. 
I went to the Ridgid site and they don't have a production router at this time (I think -- don't always believe the web sites)
Bosch some interesting models but listen to the guys that have them.
Dewalt, shot from guns. Part of the Black and Decker world -- just another brand.
Milwaukee along with Skil is Bosch -- again just more branding?
Triton -- used to be independant with interesting designs and concepts. now taken over by some megaconsortium for another brand in the stable.
Porter Cable another part of the Delta world branding
Freud -- starting to be broken up after some management problems -- part is another Bosch brand although I cannot remember which part.
Sears -- farms out production to the lowest bidder. Parts become a problem the older the tool gets. I have routers that are >30 years old and I can still get parts for them. I have a box full of Sears stuff that I can't get parts for.

This is a start. Your next project is to start watching this forum like it were an old tyme religion. This is where you're going to learn. Pick a topic, do a search in the top search window and start reading. Ask questions -- there's no such thing as a dumb question (only the one not asked) only dumb answers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

OK I know this is an older thread, but Dale have you made any decisions yet? 
I am a fan of the DW 621 for most plunge routing needs. I am also a fan of the gone DW 610 for fixed base routing. But as someone has said, you collect routers. I do not care for the kit or multi base concept. This may be due to the only one I have used is the PC 690. Most hobbyist do not need an industrial router for hand held work. I can't remember the last time I used my PC 7538. I do have a Hitachi M12 in a table, but I think for what I do a PC 690 would have enough power.
Dale, take a trip to Wood Werks and you can handle most every router currently made.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Tom, while it is still the most popular router sold world wide(because of how long it has been in production) the PC 690 is just a bit low on the power. Having owned both a PC 690 and a Bosch 1617 I can tell you the additional 3/4 hp makes a world of difference. Beyond that there is no comparison in ease of use, the Bosch wins hands down. Most of the combo kits on the market are styled after the 1617,


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Since this thread has started up again, I'll add my 2 cents. Seems like I been using routers since they were invented. My first was a hand-me-down Sears that was made in the late 20's. all metal, Arm was an inch longer if you carried it for very long. So much torque it was hard to hang on to. Dad had old 12" board (maple, I think) that he screwed to the plate and nailed the board to a pair of saw horses. I'm sure he would shake his at my current router tables. I'm not sure how many routers I have now, guess I should count them some day, about 15-17 I guess. I have Stanley, Dewalt, Hitachi, Makita, Sears, PorterCable, and Skil and a red one and a green one that I can't remember the names of. As someone stated, they all last for a long time. Sears went from good to awful and back to pretty good. Other than sears with their bad adjustment parts, I've had no trouble getting replacement bearing and brushes, which is about all I've needed. Porter Cable wins my vote hands down. Easy to use, plenty of power, mine are a little old so the don't have all the lights and digital readouts that may be available today. More junk they stick on them, the more there is to break. I highly recommend you get more than one. It's a real pain to keep having to remove it from the table each time you use it. The hand held one don't need to be as big as the table mounted ones. Then get a good trim router. Then you will be ready to go!
I tell the little lady, that if I had a router for every bit I own, her little jobs would get done faster! She didn't buy it!
What did you get?
Harry


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Mike, I appreciate the power issue. That is why I put the Hitachi in my table. However, I stand by my statement that for what I do with my router table, the PC 690 would have sufficient power.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Although I have a 5625-20 Milwaukee, I would not recommend it as top plunge router.

And since you do not list the Festool, I did not vote.

I have a Craftsman and it still works after 35 years but they are not what they used to be.

I have a Porter Cable 7529 but it does not work any more. Can not recommend PC any more either.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey Dale,

I have to say I am surprised no-one voted Milwaukee - my 5625-20 is definitely my favourite, with Freud 2200 close behind. My two cents....

R


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

I have the Ridgid, Ryobi, Freud 1700 and a antique craftsman. They all are my friends and they all do what there intended to do. The Ridgid is new and seems to be one great router.
The Freud is my table router The Ryobi is my ski router. So I guess I would recommend the one that feels good in your hand as well what you intend to do with it..It,s like buying underwear...It must make you feel all warm and fuzzy..I'm off today to get a Trend T-4..

Good luck
George


----------



## Dangerman (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Bob, I'm new here this is my first post. My question is: If Bosch is so liked why has Mr. Warner not recommended them? I'm not asking you to answer for him, but why are so many people happy with Bosch? It would seem Mr. Warner's preferred routers are least liked by many.


----------

